# Maxolen #T1 First Stage and #50 Pearl Shampoo



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Maxonlen #T1 First Stage

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Essentially it is a snowfoam. Bringing great cleaning ability whilst remaining waxx safe.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Seat Leon 59 Plate

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

It's a cracking colour! A luminous yellow liquid which smells alright and didn't offend my nostrils.

I applied it maybe, 100ml in the bottle of a 1L bottle and topped up with water before attaching to my lance.










The foam produced was not as thick as my go to foam but it was really clingy. A nice layer was produced which clung to the surface for around 5mins, this gave me enough time to clean the 2 front wheels while the foam dwelled.



















Upon rinsing off it took a decent amount with it leaving only the most stubborn of bugs.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*
Because we all love a new product, a different snow foam to try.

I thought it was decent with good cleaning ability, therefore made a goof pre wash - compliment to the Maxolen system.

Thanks to Pat @ Maxolen for supplying this.

*WHAT IS IT?*
Maxonlen #50 Pearl Shampoo

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Want the best result for your paintwork when washing your car this specially formulated shampoo smells as though it has come straight out of the sweet shop, it is super concentrated so a little goes a long way to protect and restore.
Add a few cap full's to a bucket of water and then apply with a wash mitt or sponge, rinse with clean water and watch the water bead off the paintwork, (Can also be used through a foam lance)
dilution 1-200.

Nice masculine pink liquid which smells fairly sweet.

In the bucket:









*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Seat Leon 59 Plate

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

First thoughts is, it has a decent dilution ratio but not up there with the likes of Dodo and such which are typically 400-1. I set my bucket up and stuck in 100ml to just about 20L. This lead to a nice slick solution which bubbled up when blasted with a jet of water.

Using a lambswool wash pad I began to wash the car. It wasn't particularly dirty after a snowfoam but what was left the shampoo made light work of. The wash pad was really slick on the surface which was surprising as when I felt the solution between my fingers I didn't expect it to be so slick.

The little party trick of this shampoo is the way it sheets water off upon rinsing. Rinsing using a shower setting left very little on the paintwork which had carpro reload on it. This was a good addition, it seemed to have some form of rinse aids included in the formula which made it such a dream to rinse off.

The finish left looks nice and fresh upon rinsing.

Typical amount of water left after rinsing:









I would still like to try it on a more dirty car and one which is unprotected.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*
It is another shampoo which performs with no nonsense and is really easy to use. The slickness is good to help avoid marring the paintwork with the wash meduim. It isn't as economical as some of the other shampoos out there but it certainly is worth a try.

As a 2 stage wash system the snowfoam and shampoo really compliment each other.

Thanks to Pat @ Maxolen for supplying this.


----------

